# FreeBSD 10 on IBM eServer xSeries 226: ServeRAID 6i



## gsdefender (May 21, 2016)

Hi there everybody,
I am trying to install FreeBSD on an IBM eServer x226.
There is an IBM/Adaptec ServeRAID 6i with 3 SCSI disk in RAID 5 configuration. The controller is recognized by the ips kernel module as ips0 device, but no disk is detected.
Could you please help me?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2016)

Is there a /dev/ipsd0?


----------



## Redstorm (Jan 21, 2019)

As per my "burning" experience with ServeRAID Controllers, simple things first.
Did you create the array/volume /spare structure with the dedicated boot CD, downloadable from IBM tech service?
Without correct completion of this action, no disk will be visible to any Os.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

Redstorm you're responding to a question that's almost three years old.


----------

